# Seiko Kinetic Bezel Insert?



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

I've bought a fixer-upper Seiko Kinetic, it needs a bezel insert-does anyone know where to source 1-I've tried Yobokies, 10watches and Cousins-they want Â£30ish for the bezel complete  Oh, it's model number 5M43-0A40. Cheers!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

avidfan said:


> I've bought a fixer-upper Seiko Kinetic, it needs a bezel insert-does anyone know where to source 1-I've tried Yobokies, 10watches and Cousins-they want Â£30ish for the bezel complete  Oh, it's model number 5M43-0A40. Cheers!


I presume you've read this thread from the other side: http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=123124

Seiko don't supply bezel inserts as spare parts - just complete bezel assemblies - there's no part number for the insert. :thumbsdown:

Your best bet is to buy one of the (nearest size) inserts listed on eBay as 'Seiko', and trim it down to fit your bezel. :butcher:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > I've bought a fixer-upper Seiko Kinetic, it needs a bezel insert-does anyone know where to source 1-I've tried Yobokies, 10watches and Cousins-they want Â£30ish for the bezel complete  Oh, it's model number 5M43-0A40. Cheers!
> ...


I don't go on tzuk, i don't fancy buying a complete bezel! What would you use to trim a bezel? Thanks.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

avidfan said:


> What would you use to trim a bezel (insert)? Thanks.


Sorry, I missed replying to your post. I've never actually had the need to do one, yet, myself. :blush:

Depends how much you need to remove to make it fit (the I.D.) of the bezel, I guess. 

I'd probably start by ginding it it off carefully, using a largish, but fine stone in a Dremel Moto-Tool. :butcher:

If it was a very small amount, find a suitable-sized Â½" drive socket and wrap say 400 grade wet and dry round it ....

.... and twist away. :tease:


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

i believe there is a seller on ebay based in the phillipines who sells seiko bezel inserts


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Try here ...the first four (from the UK) are black, further down there are some Pepsi items from abroad.


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

jrahmad98 said:


> i believe there is a seller on ebay based in the phillipines who sells seiko bezel inserts


sorry did i say ebay? i meant fleabay :hypocrite:


----------

